# Tangy Thai Shrimp Skewers



## SierraCook (Jul 5, 2005)

This is one of my favorite appetizers that is great for taking to parties. The shrimp skewer recipe can easily be doubled or tripled.



Tangy Thai Shrimp Skewers

20 medium shrimp, cooked and peeled
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/2 inch piece fresh ginger, grated
1 red chile, finely chopped
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon fish sauce
Juice of 1 lime

Pat shrimp dry with paper towels. Combine shrimp, garlic, ginger, chile, sugar, fish sauce, and lime in a non-metallic bowl. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour. Skewer 1 shrimp on to a 3-inch skewer. Serve chilled.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 10, 2006)

When you say "red chile", is there a particular variety? Serrano, maybe? Thank you!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 11, 2006)

Basically, it is a serrano chile that has been left on the vine until it ripens to the color of red. A red chile pepper just adds a nice splash of color to the dish. In a pinch any color or type of chile pepper would be suitable.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks SC 
We have shrimp fairly often on sundays as an appy or the main course..This looks wonderful and I know the kids and I will love it..Will try most likely next weekend...Thanks again.

kadesma


----------



## Corinne (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you! Copied & pasted to my recipe software. There are not a whole lot of good recipes for cooked shrimp - I can often get it at a good price but then don't have a lot to do with it. This one sounds fabulous! Plus, I'm always looking for cold appetizer type things to take to work. Thanks again!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 12, 2006)

kadesma and corinne, you both are very welcome.  This dish is also great as a potluck dish.  Who can resist shrimp on a skewer?  When using this a main dish I double the recipe and place 2-3 shrimp on each skewer.


----------



## Hungry (Feb 19, 2006)

SierraCook,
I must try your Thai shrimp.  I too love shrimp cooked most any way.
I found some packaged Shrimp Scampi (SeaPac) it was every bit as good as any I have ever made form scratch. (probably better)
 I was thinking of skewering them and doing them on the BBQ. I'm afried all the butter and seasoning will drip off???

I'll let you know how the come out.

Charlie


----------

